# Local DTV station just went on the air! (San Antonio, TX)



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

Well, after almost a year of having a Dish 6000 receiver with an 8vsb module, our first DTV signal just went on the air from our local CBS affiliate. I'm impressed! Looks much cleaner than the analog signal. Now I can't wait to see what their HDTV looks like. I like the way HBO and Showtime look in HD but I'm curious to see how network television shows look. 

At least I know that the module works. It's way too late to return it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

Congratulations Chris! Make absolutely sure you don't miss CSI and The Agency tonight. CSI is if not the best, then very close to the best HD has to offer! The Agency's pretty good as well, just not quite as good as CSI. And make absolutely sure you don't miss The District on Saturday night - also very close to the best. JAG is also right up there! I thinks you will be watching more CBS here now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks Mark. I couldn't watch anything last night because we went to see Disney On Ice: Beauty & The Beast so I was gone the entire evening. Will see what's on tonight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Tonight, you will have First Monday at 7 (are you in the MST zone? If not, then at 8 CST) and that's it. First Monday looks pretty good, except for the outside wide shots - they didn't film those very well, and they suffer in the conversion to HD.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

I watched a little bit of FIRST MONDAY and it looked great. At the start of the show, I got such a kick watching the picture change from 4X3 to 16X9 high def. I'm definitely lovin this. It's so cool being the first on the block to see the future of broadcast television. 

One thing that bothers me though. The CBS logo at the bottom right side of the screen. Won't that thing burn into my picture tubes over time? I was thinking about writing CBS and asking them to remove the logo on the HI-DEF feeds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2002)

Make sure your contrast and brightness are cranked down to no more than half (calibrate as necessary with Avia or Video Essentials), and you shouldn't have a problem. The network bugs bug me as well, but at least they're not all white like they used to be.


----------

